
Ask HN: Why is my submission not visible? - pasta
Today Adidas released news that they are going to use 3D printers for production.
Since I thought this would be HN worthy (because I believe this is a production revolution) I posted a link to the article.<p>After logging off I noticed the post isn&#x27;t visible. Does anyone know why this is blocked? Is the adidas.com domain blocked? I can&#x27;t find any reason in the FAQ and guidelines.
======
gus_massa
I suppose:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14059219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14059219)

I'm guessing, that all the submissions of
[http://www.adidas.com](http://www.adidas.com) are autokilled. Probably to
prevent spam, but I don't see a previous spam activity of that site.

Sometimes the article can be undead by the users using vouch. Anyway, write to
the mods hn@yvombinator.com to get an official and faster answer. Many threads
just disappear unnoticed.

\--

About the article: It looks like a good idea, but it has few technical
details. It links to a video with more details
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFtVF2DdSuM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFtVF2DdSuM)
. They have many videos that are a mix of advertising with some technical
details. Do you know which one is the most technical?

~~~
dangrossman
I'm sure this is it as well. Sneaker brands/sites are major bot spam topics,
there's probably a filter for nike/adidas/etc.

------
Mz
You should write the mods about this (hn@ycombinator.com). They are your best
source of answers and any remedies that might be available.

------
dutchbrit
Might be some kind of spam filter, doesn't appear that anyone else posted the
same link.

